# Mod GRF 1-29 and Ipamorelin without AAS......



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't used AAS in quite a while and currently am waiting for an appointment with an endocrinologist due to having prolactin levels just outside of the normal range, hence I do not want to start using AAS yet.

I am cutting at the moment and i understand using these 2 peptides could be beneficial by keeping me 'full' and hopefully help me retain more mass.

I have chosen ipamorelin over GHRP2 due to it not having an effect on prolactin (because of where my levels are now), or cortisol (since im not using AAS).

Basically I would just like to hear some opinions on whether they would be good to use in my situation?

Stats: 188lbs, 9% body fat, deadlift around 500lbs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is i am using IPAM and GRF now


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is i am using IPAM and GRF now


Thanks for the reply. How much extra fullness could they give me compared to training natural? Would this be similar to AAS in the way that my muscle bellies will become much rounder and harder?

Also do you notice increased vascularity or any strength/endurance increase?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oatsandsquats said:


> Thanks for the reply. How much extra fullness could they give me compared to training natural? Would this be similar to AAS in the way that my muscle bellies will become much rounder and harder?
> 
> Also do you notice increased vascularity or any strength/endurance increase?


i have a piece of string guess how long it is  how it effects me will be different to how it will effect you, try and and see how you react mate but i can tell you it won't give you fullness and strength like gear does


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes don't expect big gains but will make a difference, has definitely helped me hold onto gains after cycle this time.


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have a piece of string guess how long it is  how it effects me will be different to how it will effect you, try and and see how you react mate but i can tell you it won't give you fullness and strength like gear does


Excellent, i've ordered some from DRS so i'll see how i go. Really hoping that the ipamorelin will be legit and not GHRP due to my prolactin issue,, but they seem to be a well recommended site.


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Another quick question, could these peptides make you hold any extra subcutaneous water if all other elements (diet and training) stay the same?

Intra-muscular water is fine.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you wanted to be sure that you definatly got ipam I would of used src or toms, anything else is just blowing in the wind, i know drs work but i cant say for sure they are what they say they are


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be sure with either of those sources either because i don't know them, i can only go off reviews really. If it does turn out to affect my prolactin they would be getting some very bad reviews from me that's for sure. I'm considering getting some caber to have on stand by...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom does some good peps mate,they are the best i have used,consistant too.


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Could you PM me some info about this source for next time maybe? Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oatsandsquats said:


> Excellent, i've ordered some from DRS so i'll see how i go. Really hoping that the ipamorelin will be legit and not GHRP due to my prolactin issue,, but they seem to be a well recommended site.


IPAM is a GHRP peptide



oatsandsquats said:


> Another quick question, could these peptides make you hold any extra subcutaneous water if all other elements (diet and training) stay the same?
> 
> Intra-muscular water is fine.


yes they can as they increase natural GH a side effect of increased available GH is water retention but it will subside


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> IPAM is a GHRP peptide
> 
> yes they can as they increase natural GH a side effect of increased available GH is water retention but it will subside


I'm sure it won't be too much of a problem. Is it recommended to run any t3 or t4 with these peptides? since they release GH and I see a lot of people running synthetic GH use thyroid hormones.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oatsandsquats said:


> I'm sure it won't be too much of a problem. Is it recommended to run any t3 or t4 with these peptides? since they release GH and I see a lot of people running synthetic GH use thyroid hormones.


no as peptides induce your body to create a GH pulse something that happens several times a day naturally.

the thing with the thyroid meds is that an article was written years ago by a gentleman called Anthony Roberts claiming you had to use T4 meds with GH for GH to work....as using synthetic GH effects the conversion from T4 - T3 over the years i have done this and really not seen much difference so i asked my endocrinologist to why this is needed and his reply was "who the hell told you that"  he went on to explain that if you had a history in your family with thyroid issues then yes you might need it after a while but if not it was not required, he then went on to say if it was needed then they would prescribe thyroid mesto children and adults who are prescribed GH and they don't

most people take thyriod meds with GH not because they need to but because others do yet they dont understand the reasons......

you will increase fat burning with the addition of T3 or 4 but this is a drug that will increase fat burneing on its own so it is logical it will increase the fat burning side of GH just using Clen or ECA would.......


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no as peptides induce your body to create a GH pulse something that happens several times a day naturally.
> 
> the thing with the thyroid meds is that an article was written years ago by a gentleman called Anthony Roberts claiming you had to use T4 meds with GH for GH to work....as using synthetic GH effects the conversion from T4 - T3 over the years i have done this and really not seen much difference so i asked my endocrinologist to why this is needed and his reply was "who the hell told you that"  he went on to explain that if you had a history in your family with thyroid issues then yes you might need it after a while but if not it was not required, he then went on to say if it was needed then they would prescribe thyroid mesto children and adults who are prescribed GH and they don't
> 
> ...


That's interesting stuff, thanks for your time.

It's probably a good thing for me as i wouldn't want to risk any muscle wastage from t3 without AAS. How good is GH at preserving muscle? Is it safe to run t3 while using these 2 compounds only, since i am cutting, or am i likely to lose some muscle? I understand this could come down to the length of a piece of string again...

Another thing i'd like to question is a few times on this board I have seen you mention GHRP peptides can cause an increase in progesterone and cortisol, but elsewhere on the web I have only seen prolactin and cortisol mentioned, prolactin and progesterone being two different hormones. Could you expand on this please.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oatsandsquats said:


> That's interesting stuff, thanks for your time.
> 
> It's probably a good thing for me as i wouldn't want to risk any muscle wastage from t3 without AAS. How good is GH at preserving muscle? Is it safe to run t3 while using these 2 compounds only, since i am cutting, or am i likely to lose some muscle? I understand this could come down to the length of a piece of string again...
> 
> Another thing i'd like to question is a few times on this board I have seen you mention GHRP peptides can cause an increase in progesterone and cortisol, but elsewhere on the web I have only seen prolactin and cortisol mentioned, prolactin and progesterone being two different hormones. Could you expand on this please.


GHRP-2 and 6 raise prolactin and cortisol IPAM does not do this, all GHRP peptides like synthetic GH can raise progesterone and give you gyno if you are prone.....


----------



## oatsandsquats (Dec 22, 2012)

Well my ipam and mod grf has arrived today from DRS. I will use this thread now to log any effects i notice, i think it will be good since I am not using any other drugs and my diet and training are extremely consistent so I can give a definite review on what i gain from these peptides. At the moment I am steadily losing 1.5lbs per week.

Just waiting for some cabergoline to arrive before i start as i like to be extra cautious in case I have been sent GHRP2/6


----------

